# Still more curly cuteness from the truckmousies



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

This is a new litter off of the splashed Siamese doe and the brindled buck, both of whom came off the truck.they are both SH curly.


These are a few of their big sisters.


And these are another litter off of a brindled LH doe and a curly red buck.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh they are all SO cute!!! I want I want!!!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

The rex are awesome!


----------

